# Should adultery be criminalized as a sexual offense?



## Nagibatel (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm serious. I can't wrap my mind around how it's legal when it's one of the most traumatic things to go through.

How is it not considered some combination of sexual assault and theft? People tend to use "consenting adults" as an excuse for all kinds of degeneracy these days, but even then adultery has a lack of consent from the person being cheated on. I remember India decriminalized adultery a few years ago and everyone on Reddit and the media was acting like it was some awesome, progressive thing. It's not. I'm not even remotely religious other than some shaman woo shit, so don't bring Christianity or some other Abrahamic religion into this.

How should adultery be legally dealt with? I think it's honestly sex offender registry material.


----------



## Medulseur (Apr 10, 2021)

No it shouldn't. Regardless of how scummy it is to cheat on someone, no one should have a right to any persons body but their own. 

Edit: Im a retard and thought adultery was also used for sex between unmarried people, please disregard.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 10, 2021)

It shouldn't be a crime, as it shouldn't be a crime to have sex with someone else - the only countries that criminalize this shit are rabid Islamist countries, and I don't think listening to laws created by a long-dead pedophile is a good way to run a modern country.

However, making it so that you can't claim half of your partner's shit after divorcing them, if it can be proven that you were cheating on them? I'd be perfectly fine with that.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 10, 2021)

It's a criminal offense in the US military. It falls under UCMJ (Uniform Code of Military Justice) Article 134 which covers a wide range of actions unbecoming of a service member.


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 10, 2021)

Several states already have laws on the books that make it illegal, and people are actively trying to get rid of them.

ETA: also I fucked OP's wife.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 10, 2021)

Imagine being such a cuck that you want the government to stop your spouse from cheating on you.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Apr 10, 2021)

There's no theft or sexual assault involved in adultery. It's up to you to keep your bitch loyal.


----------



## Crazedking (Apr 10, 2021)

OP is probably some fucking pajeet who is down with honor killings.

The marriage instutition in the west has been practically killed. Idk why anyone would marry as there is no financial benefit that you can get that isnt already covered by comon-law partner laws made equivalent. Social wise it no longer has the same stigmas (unmarried and remarried 3 or 4 times is seen as okay) and premarital sex is the norm. There used to be a time when adultery was indeed punished (sometimes very severely) in the west but thats long gone. People would be less inclined to commit adultery if marriage would actually mean something but it no longer does.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 10, 2021)

It used to be illegal. I found that out in LA Noire.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 10, 2021)

OP is a faggot and a literal cuck.


----------



## some Sketchy dude (Apr 10, 2021)

I can't understand how you think it is sexual assault and theft. Whose being sexually assaulted? What is being stolen? Your spouse having consensual sex with someone else is practically the antithesis of being sexually assaulted.


----------



## PenguinSuitAlice (Apr 10, 2021)

Cyclonus said:


> It used to be illegal. I found that out in LA Noire.


It still is illegal in a number of states.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 10, 2021)

yes it should. but not as sexual assault or theft, because it's neither of that. consider it more a sort of aggravated breach of contract.

when adultery is legal, marriage is entirely meaningless, and without meaningful marriage building a proper family and future becomes much harder, which in turn creates all sorts of social ills later down the line


----------



## FunPosting101 (Apr 10, 2021)

Nagibatel said:


> I'm serious. I can't wrap my mind around how it's legal when it's one of the most traumatic things to go through.
> 
> How is it not considered some combination of sexual assault and theft? People tend to use "consenting adults" as an excuse for all kinds of degeneracy these days, but even then adultery has a lack of consent from the person being cheated on. I remember India decriminalized adultery a few years ago and everyone on Reddit and the media was acting like it was some awesome, progressive thing. It's not. I'm not even remotely religious other than some shaman woo shit, so don't bring Christianity or some other Abrahamic religion into this.
> 
> How should adultery be legally dealt with? I think it's honestly sex offender registry material.


Do you have any idea at all how impractical this would be? How many jails you'd have to build, how many infringements on our constitutionally protected rights this would inevitably cause(speaking as an American here)and how dangerous it would be to expand police powers to the point that they're investigating even more "he said, she said" sorts of claims then they already do with date rape cases? This may have sounded good in your head and in theory, but it's a terrible idea in the real world.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 10, 2021)

No, the government needs to fuck off out of the relationship between 2 adults unless someone's been raped or something. Move to a middle eastern shit hole if you want the government punishing people based on low-level morality.

If you want to punish people for adultery where is the new line drawn, should the government start punishing best friends for screwing each other over? Should the government start punishing adult children who turn their backs on their parents over disagreements? Should they start punishing siblings who stab each other in the back? Should they start jailing people for pre-marital sex? All of this arguably destabilizes traditional social stability and the family unit but why would you allow the government into your personal relationships to this extent.

You think cheaters need to be in some sort of registry? Okay then so do people who don't pay debt back, liars, people who don't keep promises, alcoholics, shit let's throw in forced registry for anyone with any sort of mental illness since we're tagging and tracking people that lead to social ills.

If you're crying over being cheated on the answer is to go to therapy or some shit, not become a bootlicking bitch because your feefees are hurt.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Apr 10, 2021)

I think it should be, but a civil offence rather than a criminal one. You Anglos have this distinction in your countries right? I might not be using the right words to distinguish the type of offence. 

Marriage is a contract right? If you violate the terms of literally any other sort of binding contract there is a penalty to be paid; and forfeiture of assets sounds good.

I don't think it should entail a right to demand sex as some religious ones suggest it should, or that it be a sex crime as suggested above but it would make the distinction between married couple and merely boyfriend and girlfriend far more distinct.

I think it would offer some protection to spouses afraid of getting dumped for a younger model behind their back as well.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 10, 2021)

Fagatron said:


> I think it should be, but a civil offence rather than a criminal one. You Anglos have this distinction in your countries right? I might not be using the right words to distinguish the type of offence.
> 
> Marriage is a contract right? If you violate the terms of literally any other sort of binding contract there is a penalty to be paid; and forfeiture of assets sounds good.
> 
> ...


There already is a penalty, it's called divorce.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Apr 10, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> There already is a penalty, it's called divorce.


A fifty fifty split, children not withstanding, in many western states with no recompense for the trauma of being cheated on for the victim.

By all means, retain divorce for an amicable split, but as it stands this is the one contract you can contravene and yet have among the most massive emotional impacts possible.

The only real negative I could see would be people trying to set their spouses up to make it appear they cheated when they did not or lying that they cheated, which they do anyway already.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Apr 10, 2021)

Fagatron said:


> A fifty fifty split, children not withstanding, in many western states with no recompense for the trauma of being cheated on for the victim.
> 
> By all means, retain divorce for an amicable split, but as it stands this is the one contract you can contravene and yet have among the most massive emotional impacts possible.
> 
> The only real negative I could see would be people trying to set their spouses up to make it appear they cheated when they did not or lying that they cheated, which they do anyway already.


You want to potentially put people in jail or fine them stupid amounts of money for hurting their partner's feelings. Do you not understand how terrible an idea that is? The last fucking thing we need is the state having even more reasons to imprison or impoverish people.


----------



## Lichen Bark (Apr 10, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> No, the government needs to fuck off out of the relationship between 2 adults unless someone's been raped or something



Totally agree, however, currently they will take lots of your money in divorce, and you will have a less chance of getting kids in said divorce if you're not the right sex. The government is very much in bed with your marriage. I don't think you're ever going to stop adultery, but it would be nice if after your marriage gets destroyed you don't end up paying huge sums of alimony, and perhaps a better chance of you getting time with the kids. To clarify if you are the one getting cheated on, and you initiate divorce as a "penalty" there is a good chance its going to hurt your wallet for a long long time. So you cut off your own arm, to poke her in the eye.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Apr 10, 2021)

Lichen Bark said:


> Totally agree, however, currently they will take lots of your money in divorce, and you will have a less chance of getting kids in said divorce if you're not the right sex. The government is very much in bed with your marriage. I don't think you're ever going to stop adultery, but it would be nice if after your marriage gets destroyed you don't end up paying huge sums of alimony, and perhaps a better chance of you getting time with the kids. To clarify if you are the one getting cheated on, and you initiate divorce as a "penalty" there is a good chance its going to hurt your wallet for a long long time. So you cut off your own arm, to poke her in the eye.


This is a good argument for divorce law reform. You're absolutely right that the family court system is a mess, and should be changed, but that doesn't make putting people in jail or bankrupting them through fines for fucking someone they aren't married to a good idea.


----------



## Lichen Bark (Apr 10, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> This is a good argument for divorce law reform. You're absolutely right that the family court system is a mess, and should be changed, but that doesn't make putting people in jail or bankrupting them through fines for fucking someone they aren't married to a good idea.


No, you can't be putting people in jail for that kind of thing, but if you're male, it certainly makes marriage financially very dangerous. I'd be happy with reform, the family courts are hellish, and in this day and age where women are equal to men it's only fair to split things properly. It's not a fun thing to think about, maybe you worked really hard to ensure a comfortable retirement, and now it's all gone to shit because marriage issue's? Lol, I don't want to be in the old age home where they beat you, I want to be in the one, that costs more, and they don't beat you. 

I guess really I am just thinking about divorce, off topic from "adultery legal!?!?"


----------



## Brahma (Apr 10, 2021)

It should be dealt with under contract law when within the bonds of marriage.

Also marriage should be a self expiring contract with a 5 year term.  If you don't take positive action to renew it in the eyes of the state you're now divorced.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Apr 10, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> You want to potentially put people in jail or fine them stupid amounts of money for hurting their partner's feelings. Do you not understand how terrible an idea that is? The last fucking thing we need is the state having even more reasons to imprison or impoverish people.



Why? If you can be fined for calling someone a dumb slut or a nigger, the wiseness of that being its own beast but not something the public seems to want to stop, it doesn't seem that big a step for something more damaging. 

I have noted how the usual loud voices for sexual morality and decency are deafeningly silent here as a side note.


----------



## Shroom King (Apr 10, 2021)

PenguinSuitAlice said:


> It still is illegal in a number of states.
> View attachment 2075667



So you can get sent to pound-me-in-the-ass prison for adultery? Now THAT is thot patrol.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Apr 10, 2021)

Fagatron said:


> Why? If you can be fined for calling someone a dumb slut or a nigger, the wiseness of that being its own beast but not something the public seems to want to stop, it doesn't seem that big a step for something more damaging.
> 
> I have noted how the usual loud voices for sexual morality and decency are deafeningly silent here as a side note.


Fining someone for mean words is also a bad idea, and you want to make it even worse? I'm not one of those "loud voices" you're talking about BTW, I favor legal hookers, legal abortion and legal homos. I object to tranny bullshit and stuff involving kids(redundant in many cases now since the troons have somehow gotten nuttier)since firstly, Trannies are fucking nuts and kids can't consent secondly. You however seem to think expanding the government's power of arrest and imprisonment even more than it already has been is somehow a good idea because the public has been okay with it so far. 

My response is that the public is frequently an ass, and what seems to be a good idea in the spur of the moment can quickly turn out to be a very bad idea when you actually stop and think about it for a minute.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes.  In addition to the obvious moral reasons behind why it should be illegal, it should also be looked at from a pragmatic perspective.  Adultery is a common trigger for divorce and also spousal violence.  Divorce ties up the legal system with extremely complex cases and also leads to a great deal of trauma if the couple going through the divorce has a child.  It also degrades societal trust and endangers the person who was cheated upon since it exposes them to STDs.  Additionally, if there's no legal recourse for a person cheated on to seek reprisals, it shouldn't come as a surprise that they might seek extralegal options for reprisal.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 10, 2021)

We have infidelity laws here, and it's just about the only protection anyone has in this instance, legally. Of course, it's almost always ignored or thrown out in divorce proceedings.

Honestly, though, I think it should be, but not punished in a way that puts you on a registry. Women need to be held accountable for at least something, for a fucking change. As for men, I think the punishment should be physical, like a beating of some sort.

Infidelity is the only crime other than child abuse where I think it should be acceptable to take half of someone's value in a divorce. 100% of the rest of the time, it's unjustifiable. At least get some damages out of that whore.


----------



## scathefire (Apr 10, 2021)

Brahma said:


> Also marriage should be a self expiring contract with a 5 year term. If you don't take positive action to renew it in the eyes of the state you're now divorced.


That's actually a decent idea in regards to how marriage is treated in society nowadays. It's almost like the law hasn't caught up with the way people now view marriages.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 10, 2021)

scathefire said:


> That's actually a decent idea in regards to how marriage is treated in society nowadays. It's almost like the law hasn't caught up with the way people now view marriages.


Laws and morality adjusting themselves to how people view things is why the modern western world is a meme.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Apr 10, 2021)

Shroom King said:


> So you can get sent to pound-me-in-the-ass prison for adultery? Now THAT is thot patrol.



No, I live in one of the felony shaded states and it's not something that's prosecuted here. Otherwise a lot of our state politicians would be there.


----------



## Estate (Apr 10, 2021)

The government should not have anything to do with marriage.
If your wife cheats, you beat or kill her.
If you husband cheats, you get your brothers and/or dad to beat or kill him.
This topic reeks of mgtow or whatever faggot shit modern men use to justify their lack of balls and authority in a relationship.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Apr 10, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> Fining someone for mean words is also a bad idea, and you want to make it even worse? I'm not one of those "loud voices" you're talking about BTW, I favor legal hookers, legal abortion and legal homos. I object to tranny bullshit and stuff involving kids(redundant in many cases now since the troons have somehow gotten nuttier)since firstly, Trannies are fucking nuts and kids can't consent secondly. You however seem to think expanding the government's power of arrest and imprisonment even more than it already has been is somehow a good idea because the public has been okay with it so far.
> 
> My response is that the public is frequently an ass, and what seems to be a good idea in the spur of the moment can quickly turn out to be a very bad idea when you actually stop and think about it for a minute.



Sorry, the thing about the voices wasn't aimed at you. I'm sure you can think of a few theocon larpers that could easily apply to here off the top of your head as can I.

To be honest from what you said we are pretty much on the same page with the above. I just don't really know how you can make marriage a serious business and discourage the main thing that fucks marriages up beyond incentivising it and at the same time provide strong discouragement for acting against it.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Apr 10, 2021)

Fagatron said:


> Sorry, the thing about the voices wasn't aimed at you. I'm sure you can think of a few theocon larpers that could easily apply to here off the top of your head as can I.
> 
> To be honest from what you said we are pretty much on the same page with the above. I just don't really know how you can make marriage a serious business and discourage the main thing that fucks marriages up beyond incentivising it and at the same time provide strong discouragement for acting against it.


Well, in theory you could reform the family court system so that it's more balanced and less of a nightmare for anyone with a dick, that might make men more inclined to marry in the first place and women less inclined to be eager to divorce a man for frivolous reasons. How you would go about doing that is a whole other thread and probably better handled by people experienced with the law though.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 11, 2021)

Estate said:


> If your wife cheats, you beat or kill her.
> If you husband cheats, you get your brothers and/or dad to beat or kill him.


Good luck using that logic in court, you will be imprisoned.

If you cheat in a marriage, that's breach of contract and should be punished.
Not really about being an incel, it's more that it's emotional assault and can lead to PTSD. Which of course can make you into a incel.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 11, 2021)

Vingle said:


> If you cheat in a marriage, that's breach of contract and should be punished.


Okay, then suggest the dollar amount you think is fair for letting your hotwife fuck a big black bull.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 11, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Okay, then suggest the dollar amount you think is fair for letting your hotwife fuck a big black bull.


Gotta discuss it with her first, it's not like I own her.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 11, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Gotta discuss it with her first, it's not like I own her.


Sounds like ol' Dyn's getting a freebie then.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 11, 2021)

We should stone the adulterers. 

But for real, you shouldn't go to jail for it, but it still needs to be punishable.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 11, 2021)

In the book _Utopia, _Utopian society punishes adultery and forces all parties responsible to carry out the sentence (the one that cheated and the one they cheated with). It’s an interesting part of of the book.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Apr 11, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> You want to potentially put people in jail or fine them stupid amounts of money for hurting their partner's feelings. Do you not understand how terrible an idea that is? The last fucking thing we need is the state having even more reasons to imprison or impoverish people.


Not for hurt feelings, for breach of contract.
Marriage is a legal matter


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 11, 2021)

No, of course it shouldn't be a crime, that's absurd.

It's up to couples to decide how to feel about a partner sleeping with another person, it shouldn't be a matter of government law.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Apr 11, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Not really about being an incel, it's more that it's emotional assault and can lead to PTSD. Which of course can make you into a incel.


If someone has cheated on you, that means you had a relationship in the first place and your incel status is nullified. 

Trauma is relative. One person could be completely fine after the initial shit hitting the fan when it comes to getting cheated on, another could be absolutely destroyed by it. I think PTSD is a bit of a strong way to describe the reaction most people would have emotionally to getting cheated on. If that's the reaction you have, you probably have a shit ton of other issues going on in your psyche that need sorting. 

Most people can move on from a shitty spouse, maybe you get some trust issues but that's not the same as emotional abuse induced PTSD  calm down


----------



## Vingle (Apr 11, 2021)

Chicken Picnic said:


> If that's the reaction you have, you probably have a shit ton of other issues going on in your psyche that need sorting.


Lol no, I'm just a petty fuck and I will fuck a person over the most legally


----------



## Travoltron (Apr 11, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> It's a criminal offense in the US military. It falls under UCMJ (Uniform Code of Military Justice) Article 134 which covers a wide range of actions unbecoming of a service member.


It needs to apply to spouses as well. I hate those bitches that whore around while their husbands are risking their lives to protect the country. Dear John letters can get a man killed.


----------



## Uncle Ben's (Apr 11, 2021)

Whether or not it happens enough these days, making pariahs of them is enough.
If you begin to criminalize it you end up needing proof or "proof" and it's gonna make divorce proceedings even more fucking ridiculous if there's a fine or jail time to worry about.

"_Why yes, your Honor, Richard McMoneybags slept with 6 million women while I was being a good housewife and raising his kids! I don't have proof, but, but... _"

I would wager the above already happens to some degree but with the addition of punitive measures there's no way it's *not* gonna be used for petty revenge.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 12, 2021)

Travoltron said:


> It needs to apply to spouses as well.


Courts Martial never needs to apply to civilians for any reason whatsoever.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 12, 2021)

Nagibatel said:


> I'm serious. I can't wrap my mind around how it's legal when it's one of the most traumatic things to go through.
> 
> How is it not considered some combination of sexual assault and theft? People tend to use "consenting adults" as an excuse for all kinds of degeneracy these days, but even then adultery has a lack of consent from the person being cheated on. I remember India decriminalized adultery a few years ago and everyone on Reddit and the media was acting like it was some awesome, progressive thing. It's not. I'm not even remotely religious other than some shaman woo shit, so don't bring Christianity or some other Abrahamic religion into this.
> 
> How should adultery be legally dealt with? I think it's honestly sex offender registry material.


Abrahamic religions do not differ in the approach to adultery from any other traditional society. Seeing adultery as a crime is based in natural law not in any revelation.

In fact if you read the Bible you might notice that there is a strict anti-adultery sentiment way before Moses is being given the Law from God. There are multiple cases of kings being afraid of accidentally fucking someone's wive, because they think it will bring misfortune. When one of Jacob's daughter is fucked by some dude without marriage, her brothers do some epic trolling and trick the entire tribe of the perpetrator into circumcising their dicks, and then when they sit there with bleeding cocks in their hands the Hebrews attack them and slaughter them all

All traditional societies scorn children born out of wedlock, being a bastard used to be considered being a second-class human. Again,  it has nothing to do with "Abrahamism", in the Bhagavad Gita it's stated that "unwanted population is the source of all problems" etc.

The problem is that Christendom was psyoped into forgetting the difference between adultery and fornication. Adultery = fucking someone's wife/husband. This was punishable by death. Fornication = fucking a prostitute for example. This really wasn't a big deal, Judges chosen by God fuck prostitutes in the Bible, prophets fuck their slave girls ("servants") too and it's never suggested it was considered "wrong"

Prostitute/whore is another distinction that was psyop'd out of the Christian culture. All throughout the middle ages prostitution was perfectly legal, and cities and towns had legally operating brothels. Women who were not prostitutes by profession fucking with anyone other than their husband were considered whores and whoring was heavily scorned, unlike prostitution.

In fact prostitution is one of the last bastions of Tradition. With prostitution, a man can actually OWN a woman, at least for an agreed-on time, just as God intended. That's why marxists and other satanists always wanted to abolish prostitution, and replace both prostitution and marriage with turning all women into whores (which is already like 95% done in the west, and with shit like onlyfans etc. it will be achieved 100%)


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 12, 2021)

Travoltron said:


> It needs to apply to spouses as well. I hate those bitches that whore around while their husbands are risking their lives to protect the country. Dear John letters can get a man killed.





Dyn said:


> Courts Martial never needs to apply to civilians for any reason whatsoever.


Nobody is getting court martialed over adultery, but the UCMJ shouldn't apply to civilians. I don't think anything punitive would matter anyway. Most of the time it's dumb kids marrying into what amounts to strange circumstances they can't appreciate. I thought about a way to combat it while I was in and watching buddies go through it, something like a civil agreement as part of the marriage to a servicemember requiring a spouse to payback any monetary benefits they received from government. Either during during the entire marriage period or after the infidelity. Even if some sort of punishment for spouses ever got legislated, it won't, I don't think it would do any good.

Marriage in the military usually involves immature kids signing up for something they don't understand and having to adapt as best they can while they are in it. Then you bring an equally immature and ignorant spouse into the situation. It's a recipe for disaster and boy are there are a lot of them.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 12, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> Marriage in the military usually involves immature kids signing up for something they don't understand and having to adapt as best they can while they are in it. Then you bring an equally immature and ignorant spouse into the situation. It's a recipe for disaster and boy are there are a lot of them.


Pretty much agree, my girlfriend's husband is currently on deployment and I'm honestly not sure if they have anything whatsoever in common.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 12, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Pretty much agree, my girlfriend's husband is currently on deployment and I'm honestly not sure if they have anything whatsoever in common.


You just doxed yourself, Jody.

Artist's rendition of Dynastia:


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Apr 12, 2021)

>Adultery becomes a criminal offense when married
>Marriage rates plummet even more than they already have
>Even more kvetching about how we live in a society from the people who pushed this shit
>You still can't get a girlfriend


----------



## Dyn (Apr 12, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> You just doxed yourself, Jody.


Doesn't matter, I'm between jobs and it's not like internet assholes can call up and get us kicked off the BAS payment.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Apr 12, 2021)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> >Adultery becomes a criminal offense when married
> >Marriage rates plummet even more than they already have


Really, the only way to attempt to make marriages not end in the dumpster fires they are now is to have some kind of societal standard towards making marriages mean more to people than it does now.


Rich Evans Apologist said:


> >Even more kvetching about how we live in a society


We do though.


Rich Evans Apologist said:


> >You still can't get a girlfriend


Good.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Apr 12, 2021)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> Really, the only way to attempt to make marriages not end in the dumpster fires they are now is to have some kind of societal standard towards making marriages mean more to people than it does now.


Marriage is still operating on the framework that it's 1960, and people still think that marriage has anything to do with romance and love or whatever. People are having children later in life than they were in the late 1900s -- and the practical use of marriage is essentially an affirmation that you'll stick it out and not fuck over your kid even if you grow to not really like one another. It would make sense then for people to get married later in life, once they're ready for a kid.

Instead people think marriage is a Disney movie, so they rush into it and then half a decade later resent the person they're living with and realize they don't want to have the kid they already had with them. "We're married, aren't we supposed to be in lesbians?!" and the idea of the child's welfare is ignored. If your whole thinking was that marriage = love and you're not in love, why not go cheating? (This also explains why, like, everyone in the 60s had a fucking side hustle despite being married.)

Beyond the federal financial benefits, this is also why I don't understand the obsession with marriage from the gays. People want to believe that because you paid some money for a stupid ceremony, some voodoo magic will make your relationship last the long-run gamut. I guess people have a hard time using their words to say "let's stick this out, let's be done" and would prefer to spend tens of thousands on some cake and balloons to do it.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Apr 12, 2021)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> Marriage is still operating on the framework that it's 1960, and people still think that marriage has anything to do with romance and love or whatever. People are having children later in life than they were in the late 1900s -- and the practical use of marriage is essentially an affirmation that you'll stick it out and not fuck over your kid even if you grow to not really like one another. It would make sense then for people to get married later in life, once they're ready for a kid.
> 
> Instead people think marriage is a Disney movie, so they rush into it and then half a decade later resent the person they're living with and realize they don't want to have the kid they already had with them. "We're married, aren't we supposed to be in lesbians?!" and the idea of the child's welfare is ignored. If your whole thinking was that marriage = love and you're not in love, why not go cheating? (This also explains why, like, everyone in the 60s had a fucking side hustle despite being married.)
> 
> Beyond the federal financial benefits, this is also why I don't understand the obsession with marriage from the gays. People want to believe that because you paid some money for a stupid ceremony, some voodoo magic will make your relationship last the long-run gamut. I guess people have a hard time using their words to say "let's stick this out, let's be done" and would prefer to spend tens of thousands on some cake and balloons to do it.


How later in life are you talking?
As for the marriage contract, I see no point in the government giving benefits to them unless they're either running a population growth program or are a theocracy trying to impose a strict sense of rules and morals on people.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Apr 12, 2021)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> How later in life are you talking?


I personally think around 26-28 makes sense as a good time to think about it, but apparently this is already the case.
I guess it's just easier to see the young retards spazzing out on instagram and twitter when their disneyland marriage goes down in flames.


The High Prophet of Truth said:


> As for the marriage contract, I see no point in the government giving benefits to them unless they're either running a population growth program


That's basically why the government gives those bennies, to encourage marriage so as to encourage more people to have and take care of their kids. It's why there's new homeowners' perks as well, since owning a home also aids in raising a kid.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Apr 12, 2021)

OP got cucked and wasn't man enough to get over it


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 12, 2021)

The purpose of criminalizing adultery would be...?


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Apr 12, 2021)

Happy Fish said:


> You all deserve to have rocks thrown at you


----------



## Solid Snek (Apr 12, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> It's a criminal offense in the US military. It falls under UCMJ (Uniform Code of Military Justice) Article 134 which covers a wide range of actions unbecoming of a service member.


This.

It should be added that adultery (like faggotry back in the good old days of Don't Ask Don't Tell) is almost never actually prosecuted. The military isn't stupid; it knows that most people have committed adultery at least once in their lives, and if every adulterer was charged with a crime, there'd be nobody left to fight Obama's wars.  As such, people usually only get charged with adultery if 1) they're shitbirds, 2) they've been caught doing something more serious, and 3) the prosecution really wants to tighten the screws. It's not some big, scary, totalitarian law that makes everyone feel like they're living in China (or worse, living according to God's divine commandments!). It's a nice, optional, beat-the-criminal-for-free card that gives law enforcement officers the flexibility they need to keep us safe.

The system works perfectly and we should criminalize adultery everywhere.


----------



## Kosher Snake (Apr 13, 2021)

there has to be a punishment specific for the homewreckers to be honest


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 13, 2021)

No, not as long as everyone is an adult anyway. Move to an islamic shithole if you want the government to micromanage people's sex lives.


----------



## Solid Snek (Apr 13, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> No, not as long as everyone is an adult anyway. Move to an islamic shithole if you want the government to micromanage people's sex lives.


Every government "micromanages people's sex lives". Whether it's affording special rights to sexual minorities, banning sex acts and pornography deemed problematic, or forcing taxpayers to foot the bill for the murder of unwanted children, the concept of government involvement in sex is not unique to Islamic nations; it's universal.

In fact, with the exception of Islamic states, virtually every government bans polygamy - and what is polygamy, except adultery, minus the fraud and theft?

If _consensual adultery _is a criminal offense in every civilized nation, then I see no reason why _fraudulent, non-consensual _adultery should be tolerated.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 13, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Every government "micromanages people's sex lives". Whether it's affording special rights to sexual minorities, banning sex acts and pornography deemed problematic, or forcing taxpayers to foot the bill for the murder of unwanted children, the concept of government involvement in sex is not unique to Islamic nations; it's universal.
> 
> In fact, with the exception of Islamic states, virtually every government bans polygamy - and what is polygamy, except adultery, minus the fraud and theft?
> 
> If _consensual adultery _is a criminal offense in every civilized nation, then I see no reason why _fraudulent, non-consensual _adultery should be tolerated.


What country forces taxpayers to pay for actual child murder, because I'm pretty sure murdering actual children is a crime in every country on Earth (not that some places won't turn a blind eye to it like China or India). 

And you're right, lots of places do ban polygamy. Laws against polygamy are retarded too as long as everyone is a consenting adults (polygamy, especially when weird religious fringe groups do it, does have an unfortunate history of not exclusively involving consenting adults). 

Against, move to Saudi Arabia or something if you want the government to punish women for cucking you.


----------



## Mnutu (Apr 13, 2021)

Adultery should be a Civil issue, and cuckoldry should involve consent forms.


----------



## likeacrackado (Apr 13, 2021)

Making women property would fix most of the problem.


----------



## Monkey Pink (Dec 31, 2022)

Necropost, but  I actually completely agree with OP. Adultery is genuinely disgusting and I also agree with the concept of it being classified as a form of sexual assault. You're traumatizing someone sexually without their consent. Morally, how is that better than any other form of sexual abuse?


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 31, 2022)

It would just be abused like the system they have for Divorce so no.


----------



## Otterly (Dec 31, 2022)

Illegal no. It should be _much _more socially frowned upon though. 
   We are in a society that has got rid of a lot of the taboos and shame based ‘brakes’ on bad behaviour. Some things they’ve tried to make criminal offences but unless it’s socially ‘shameful’ it doesn’t work.
   When I was a kid, dropping litter would get you a clip round the ear from anyone who saw it. Now fly tipping is illegal and you can be fined for litter but the whole country is filthy. 
    There’s no good legislating these things, and in the case of adultery it’s probably do more harm than good. We need to unfuck society to the point where people respect marriage more. You can’t do that via law. 
   The recent uk laws on staring on public transport are another example. It’s stupid to make a law about it. In a functional society you’d get the shit beaten out of you for groping someone’s missus. 
   We can’t fix society woth laws


----------



## God of Nothing (Dec 31, 2022)

Otterly said:


> Illegal no. It should be _much _more socially frowned upon though.
> We are in a society that has got rid of a lot of the taboos and shame based ‘brakes’ on bad behaviour. Some things they’ve tried to make criminal offences but unless it’s socially ‘shameful’ it doesn’t work.
> When I was a kid, dropping litter would get you a clip round the ear from anyone who saw it. Now fly tipping is illegal and you can be fined for litter but the whole country is filthy.
> There’s no good legislating these things, and in the case of adultery it’s probably do more harm than good. We need to unfuck society to the point where people respect marriage more. You can’t do that via law.
> ...


But shaming is bad, m'kay.
you should never feel shameful about anything
like murder....wait a minute


----------



## Ishtar (Jan 1, 2023)

You'd need to change so many laws to make it so I don't see how its practical. 

What I do think you can do is make adultery an immediate reason to lose everything but you're shirt in a divorce.


----------



## Black Spruce (Jan 2, 2023)

I don't think it should be illegal outright. I do think it should make for an automatic disqualification for any spousal support, child custody, or splitting of assets in case of a divorce. So basically if someone cheats, they should be absolutely fucked in the divorce.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Jan 2, 2023)

_POV: You need the government to manage your relationships_

Adultery is shitty and immoral but it really doesn't need to be illegal.


----------



## Wormy (Jan 5, 2023)

Not Every Good Idea Makes a Good Law. 

Especially applies here.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jan 6, 2023)

Otterly said:


> Illegal no. It should be _much _more socially frowned upon though.
> We are in a society that has got rid of a lot of the taboos and shame based ‘brakes’ on bad behaviour. Some things they’ve tried to make criminal offences but unless it’s socially ‘shameful’ it doesn’t work.
> When I was a kid, dropping litter would get you a clip round the ear from anyone who saw it. Now fly tipping is illegal and you can be fined for litter but the whole country is filthy.
> There’s no good legislating these things, and in the case of adultery it’s probably do more harm than good. We need to unfuck society to the point where people respect marriage more. You can’t do that via law.
> ...


This. We need to bring back shaming and standards. You can't legislate that shit away.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Tuesday at 3:17 AM)

Yes.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Tuesday at 3:19 AM)

Only if I get a government issued gf.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Tuesday at 3:20 AM)

Yes it should be. Don't get married if you want to fuck other people.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Tuesday at 10:59 AM)

Adultery is a sin because it's lust. It incentivizes sex addiction and abortion. Because of this, it took such a toll on our fertility rate. Canada has a fertility rate well below the replacement level and instead of making laws banning adultery, they import immigrants from third world countries. But even immigrant don't like Canada because of how much of a hellhole Canada is. Incentivizing adultery leads to collapses of civilization. So if anything. Yes. It should be considered a sexual offense.


----------



## VeteranOfTheRetardWars (Tuesday at 2:53 PM)

Only if a women does it.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Wednesday at 1:24 AM)

LOL!


----------



## AnonymousKot (Wednesday at 1:29 AM)

Franco's Spain had something similar to this as a law and it kept the women in line so I don't see why not


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Wednesday at 11:32 AM)

Adultery shouldn't be a crime so much as revenge should be legalized. I think if revenge were to be legal, it would solve a lot of interpersonal drama and bullshit in society

Your jackass bully from school making your life hell? Just shoot him in the face
Wife cheated on you with some chad? Kill both of the fuckers
Nigger stole your bike? Steal his fucking life

If we were able to do this in polite society, life would be much better. But we gotta have muh morals and shit, so we're not allowed to get payback. We just have to take things like a cuck


----------



## Lemmingwiser (Wednesday at 11:42 AM)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Adultery shouldn't be a crime so much as revenge should be legalized. I think if revenge were to be legal, it would solve a lot of interpersonal drama and bullshit in society
> 
> Your jackass bully from school making your life hell? Just shoot him in the face
> Wife cheated on you with some chad? Kill both of the fuckers
> ...


While revenge is a better system than we currently have it certainly has its shortcomings, something that romeo and julliet commented accurately on.

While revenge is a good deterrence to incursions against your possessions, territory and such, it has the bad side that people generally escalate revenge. The result is a lot more mutually destructive behaviour.


----------



## Xolanite (Wednesday at 11:46 AM)

No. Think about the Z-list prominent non-internet people who will go down for adultery!


----------

